# Reaffliating



## JGP (Jun 10, 2020)

Good evening gentleman. Checking for the first time from North Carolina. About 2010 or 2011 I petitioned and was raised to a Master Mason. With work, other obligations and life in general I did not attend but a few meetings after being raised. As the years have gone by I often thought I wish I would of stayed active in the lodge. Fast forward to here recently it has been on my mind more and more. I am more established now and like all of us as time goes by we find out more about ourselves. I reached out to the sec. Of my lodge and explained to him my situation, i had been raised to MM but have forgotten a good majority of what I learned and did not keep my address and dues current when I moved. I asked if it was possible to become reaffliated with the lodge and was told yes, just a vote, current dues and brush up memory work and I would be good. I am excited and at the same time nervous as I don't want to be looked down upon for not staying active in the lodge and drifting away. Does this type of situation occur often or Simi often ? Also are the brothers typically welcoming of someone interested in becoming reaffliated?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 10, 2020)

Quite often our "usual vocations" interfere with our Masonry. Most, if not all, of your Brethren will be glad to see you return, especially if you put in the effort to relearn your work. Those who might look down on you at first will change their outlook if you work to earn their respect. And yes- it happens quite a bit, so don't worry about it.


----------



## JGP (Jun 11, 2020)

Thanks Bill. Looking forward to it.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Jun 12, 2020)

I don't think anyone will look down on you for returning. Everyone has times that they can't focus on some aspects of their lifes. I'm sure the brethren are more than happy to have you back.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jun 25, 2020)

The main point they will recognise is that you want to return, as you realise the brotherhood is where you want to be now that your life is stable. After all is said and done, our obligation to family and work come before Lodge. Welcome back Brother.


----------



## jermy Bell (Jun 25, 2020)

I will become Jr.warden this year, and with being out for several months, due to COVID19,I am out of practice. To make things more interesting, in the beginning of May I suffered a cerebral stroke. I am recovering pretty nicely but I don't see myself sitting in Lodge in till the late part of the year to where I can take my chair . get a blue book and familiarize yourself with the ritual and opening and closing of the lodge and you should have no problem


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 25, 2020)

In the lodges that I belong to you would be welcomed back with open arms! The best of luck to you.


----------



## TheThumbPuppy (Jun 26, 2020)

jermy Bell said:


> I will become Jr.warden this year, and with being out for several months, due to COVID19,I am out of practice. To make things more interesting, in the beginning of May I suffered a cerebral stroke. I am recovering pretty nicely but I don't see myself sitting in Lodge in till the late part of the year to where I can take my chair . get a blue book and familiarize yourself with the ritual and opening and closing of the lodge and you should have no problem



I wish you a full recovery.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 27, 2020)

TheThumbPuppy said:


> I wish you a full recovery.


As do I.


----------



## Keith C (Jun 30, 2020)

Bro. Jeremy Bell - I pray for your full recovery!

Bro JGP, I really can't envision anything but a warm welcome to your return.  We have a Brother in our Lodge who recently "returned to the fold" after quite a long absence.  In when he stopped being able to attend Lodge due to family issues her was Senior Warden of one of the Lodges that merged to form my current Lodge.  The Brethren of the Lodge understood his issue at the time, unfortunatly the DDGM at the time was not as understanding which did extend the time of his absence.  However a discussion about Freemasonry with a friend at work, prompted him to return last year and be First Line Signer for his friend's petition.   He was welcomed back with open arms!  His kids have grown to the point that he now has time for Lodge and it is his intention to stand for election as Jr. Warden in December.

I preducit your return will be met with "Unhesitating cordiality."


----------

